# About eginition hosp



## chicklet_me (May 21, 2015)

Hello gud evening.. I would like to know if there's filipino nurses working in athens greece or any nurses from greece here? Do you have any reviews about eginition hospital? May i know how much is their salary offer for nurses working at eginition hosp. I just received an email with an offer letter coming from eginition. Not sure if it is a scam or not. Pls help me and i need your comments guys.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

chicklet_me said:


> Hello gud evening.. I would like to know if there's filipino nurses working in athens greece or any nurses from greece here? Do you have any reviews about eginition hospital? May i know how much is their salary offer for nurses working at eginition hosp. I just received an email with an offer letter coming from eginition. Not sure if it is a scam or not. Pls help me and i need your comments guys.


Its highly unlikely that a hospital would be advertising for nurses here as they have plenty of Greek unemployed nurses,if they start to ask you for money then you know its a scam/con,suspect everything and everybody until you dont suspect it and them.And just to to tell you that the UK is always recruiting Filipino nurses if they have good English and formal qualifications,visas are given with the job.


----------



## chicklet_me (May 21, 2015)

hello again, i would like to inquire more regarding about EU POLICE EXPATRIATE CLEARANCE. I am currently residing here in dubai the eginition hospital wants me to furnish PECC on or before 30 of May 2015. Please help me about the application process. Should i go there personally for the processing. The hospital gave me an email add regarding pegasus immigration law firm. Kindly help me guys because if i were not able to submit an pecc id to them they will automatically terminate my issued offer letter with them.


----------



## drpvharilal (May 27, 2015)

I think it's fraud as original web address is egnitio.gr
Don't feel depressed...,


----------



## sheoran 12 (May 29, 2015)

Hi guys.
I received an offer from eginition hospital for the post of senior resident Pediatrics and they too want a police expatriate clearance certificate through pegasus law firm situated at thessaloniki and its barrister mrs gabriella sylvia.now pegasus has asked me to deposit 990 euro for processing. pegasus has a website pegasus-gr.com with same address mentioned on offer letter but a website too can be created by such con person so how to verify their authencity is an issue.can anyone help to verify it's credential?


----------



## rajajinagar (Jun 16, 2015)

*Eginition Hospital & Pegasus Law Firm*

"Hello everyone,

Just like Chicklet_me and Sheoran_12,

Even I have received a job offer from Eginition Hospital through the mail ID
career at eginitionhosp dot com 
contact person: Mr. Papadimos Kostas

Also, from Pegasus Law Firm through the mail ID
pegasus at pegasus-gr dot com
contact person: Barister Mrs. Gabriela Sylvia

This is for a post of Dentist.

Can someone who genuinely know about the authenticity of this Eginition Hospital and Pegasus Law firm respond kindly?"


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

You have got to understand that this is a complete con,they want your money and you will cry hard if you loose it so forget it once and for ever.


----------



## krish_kk123 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Can someone please help me understand if pegasus law firm in Greece is genuine ? one of my friend recently received an offer from Eginition hospital in Greece and has paid more 5000 euros for processing his health insuarance, Visa and other processes. At the last minute when Pegasus were suppose to provide him the Visa interview details, he has lost touch with them. None of them ( Eginition hospital, Pegasus and HR who has an UK number ) are not reponding through Emails or phone.

Can you please take a look at the telephone numbers given below....does that ring a bell for anyone ? any help from you is really appreciated....this will save people in future from being robbed in the name of employment.

+44 7924923612
+30 2111982326
+30 6999586420

I am planning to report this at international level, may it be Greek Police or UK, but would like to confirm this is a scam before i report it.

Regards
Krish


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

Krish,I have warned of this,if you go on line to "Caution-the fake job scam"these scammers actually use the names of legitimate companies but with a different phone number.You are all being robbed blind Im sorry to say.There was what I believe to be scammers posting on Expat Forum who wanted people to translate audio English into writing,they said they would pay directly into ones bank account and they would need bank account details-yes, I presume so that they could empty it out.There are no jobs in Greece so why does anyone believe they will find here?Its very sad that people loose their money in false hopes and that there is so much evil out there.


----------



## aneczka (Jul 23, 2014)

You must be rich to give 5000 eur to scammers. Seriously, your friend didnt call the Eginitio hospital on any of their publicly available numbers to ask, before paying even 10 EUR to anyone?


----------

